# Dear Daisy



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

This would be your 13th Birthday today. I've tried to write this letter multiple times but tears keep me from typing it. Im thinking back to the Martin Luther King weekend you came home to in 2000. You were a dark bundle of sable fur and were so little we wrapped you in my sweater. You met Uncle Sam and Linda that first night . They thought you might be a two legged baby. You were the baby. Your first year you graduated puppy kindergarten.survived parvo and made friends with mandy ,the neighbor's perpetually loose dog. Every year on this day you got something special like pasta ,plain cheese pizza,steak ,lasagna and toys . You loved Thanksgiving cause it was usually your B-day weekend and you could get anyone to give you something from their plate. I can't believe Im not driving to get you special treats and I havent shopped for presents to give you. Sweetie you've been gone for 4 months now and I still miss you and when I leave in the morning still say Goodbye puppies. Daisy I hope you, Dodger and Sassy are together and playing and feasting on this your day. When I look back on your time with us I want to thank you for tolerating my first time GSD owner mistakes and all the things you put up with. I missed taking you to Cook's Forest and West Branch this fall. Well honestly I miss you every day. Lucky just started to lay on the deck by himself again. Yeah your pain in the butt little brother misses his sissy. You would have loved the cabin we went to this summer but it would not have been so quiet as you would have wanted to talk to every one who went by. Daisy you were a protector and an alarm for us. You got me help so many times when I had insulin reactions and when you couldnt you never left my side. Baby Boo I still love you and would give anything for one more canine kiss from you. I do know that where you are you will feel no pain ,no cancer can touch you and you still leap just as high as you used to. Happy Birthday my sweet girl. I love you.
Mom.


----------



## Zeeva

Dear Mom,

I love you and miss you too but I'm watching over you and Lucky as I chomp down on my birthday treats this weekend. I'm safe, pain free, running and with my friends. A long long long time from now you will see me, but remember that I always see you c: and Lucky. I'm still your protector even though I can't be by your side when you need help. And yes, I do leap very high above the weightless clouds. 

Love Daisy


----------



## Lilie

RIP Daisy. You were well loved. And obviously, you loved back just as well.


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday in heaven sweet Daisy. I'm sure she's looking down and keeping an eye on Lucky. She will forever be missed and in your heart always.


----------



## jang

Zeeva, What a lovely thing to do....Daiseys mom...I hope you find peace from this pain soon..


----------



## Kyleigh

Amina, that was beautiful .... Daisy's mom ... I'm so sorry, it's such a hard time for you. Hugs


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks everybody.You guys have been great. Ive tried to read about grieving but there is nothing like going through it. Ive dreaded this day for a while as it was always her day.
Zeeva That was beautiful.Thank you.I can imagine Daisy saying it. I always saw her as having the voice of Rue(Blanche) from Golden Girls. Daisy always liked boys and she was a flirt with guys.I can see her leading the pack over the rainbow bridge to see who jumps the highest and longest.


----------



## jang

jang said:


> Zeeva, What a lovely thing to do....Daiseys mom...I hope you find peace from this pain soon..


Amina, sorry I did not know your name..


----------



## DharmasMom

Crap. I KNEW I shouldn't have opened this thread at work. The letter to Daisy made my eyes tear up but Daisy's "response" just about did me in. Both were just so beautiful. RIP Daisy, you were and are obviously well loved.


----------



## GatorDog

Happy Birthday Daisy. It is obvious just how much you are missed.


----------



## Courtney

Someone sent this to me recently. I found it very touching.

(had to remove image, it was too big)


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Daisy. ....Rest in Peace. "I was going to type in more stuff, but I just cant" No words can express the feelings on losing your heart and soul..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Courtney I saw the picture and the sentiment is true. The ones you are given as gifts will one day be taken back. I felt that Daisy's birthday could not go by with out celebrating her life. the one thing I really get is that with an old dog those years you had before add a depth to the relationship that I didnt have with Daisy as a youg dog.
Puppies are cute and are all about the future possibilities.Each adventure builds the relationship and as your dog becomes a senior there is a depth to the relationship that has been built over the years. I think that is what I miss the most.

Loneforce I understand. I have been in tears on and off over the weekend but I wouldnt have missed daisy for the world.
Maggi


----------



## myshepharley

Zeeva said:


> Dear Mom,
> 
> I love you and miss you too but I'm watching over you and Lucky as I chomp down on my birthday treats this weekend. I'm safe, pain free, running and with my friends. A long long long time from now you will see me, but remember that I always see you c: and Lucky. I'm still your protector even though I can't be by your side when you need help. And yes, I do leap very high above the weightless clouds.
> 
> Love Daisy


This made me cry. Beautiful. Rip sweet girl


----------



## lzver

Beautiful tribute to Daisy. RIP Daisy


----------



## katieliz

dear maggi, the line between here and there is very thin. true love is the connection. she will always be with you...in your mind and in your heart, held there by the energy of true love. 

and...someday when you least expect it, you will look into another pair of eyes...

they are all so incredibly special.


----------



## katdog5911

What a beautiful letter. And a beautiful response. So very hard to not have them here. You just have to carry them in your heart....


----------



## onyx'girl

So sorry you are still healing in your loss of Daisy.
I had to send my sweet Clover to the bridge 4 yrs ago(on the 24th) and think of her often...she definitely left a pawprint on my heart!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you everybody for your replies.Daisy will be with me always.


----------



## RocketDog

Thinking of you.


----------



## shepherdmom

:hugs:


----------



## GSDLoverII

"Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, Love leaves a memory no one can steal"
Happy Birthday Daisy
:hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

GSDLoverII said:


> "Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, Love leaves a memory no one can steal"
> Happy Birthday Daisy
> :hugs:


 
So true. 

Daisy, precious girl, even though you now spend your days running at the bridge know that your momma and your gsd community all shared in a celebration of your life on your birthday, where your momma wrote such a hearlfelt memorial to you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

GSDLoverII said:


> "Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, Love leaves a memory no one can steal"
> Happy Birthday Daisy
> :hugs:





1sttimeforgsd said:


> So true.
> 
> Daisy, precious girl, even though you now spend your days running at the bridge know that your momma and your gsd community all shared in a celebration of your life on your birthday, where your momma wrote such a hearlfelt memorial to you.


Thank you so much. It really helps that you guys are here and I can express both my joy at the time I got to have with my Daisy and the fact I miss her so. This group of people Ive met here have helped so much. I know that folks like Loneforce,GSDLoverII and others have been through this. I appreciate the fact that as Karen pointed out we celebrated Daisy's life.There are so many others who have shown such understanding of both our loss and Daisy's importance to us. Thank You so much . You have helped more then you will ever know!
Maggi


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm so sorry for your loss and your sadness. And so comforted that Daisy was so loved. I kept thinking, as I was reading your first post, how lucky Daisy was...that her life was with you, if only for awhile.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Maggi, this made me think of you.
Letters Shared by Others | Coping with the loss of a companion | Letters To Pushkin


----------



## DharmasMom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Courtney I saw the picture and the sentiment is true. The ones you are given as gifts will one day be taken back. I felt that Daisy's birthday could not go by with out celebrating her life. the one thing I really get is that with an old dog those years you had before add a depth to the relationship that I didnt have with Daisy as a youg dog.
> Puppies are cute and are all about the future possibilities.Each adventure builds the relationship and as your dog becomes a senior there is a depth to the relationship that has been built over the years. I think that is what I miss the most.
> 
> Loneforce I understand. I have been in tears on and off over the weekend but I wouldnt have missed daisy for the world.
> Maggi


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I just got back on this am and thank you for the video and the link to the letters. Im going to watch the video again when Im home and the letterswere bittersweet. I keep reminding myself this is the reality of loving these wonderful creatures.

Maggi


----------



## pyratemom

So sorry you are still feeling the loss of your beloved Daisy. It does take time. Losing Pyrate in May was horrible and I still cry when I read these threads. Rest easy in knowing that she is running free and happy on the other side of the bridge waiting for that one day when she spots you and runs to you to be with you forever.


----------



## wildwolf60

So sorry for your loss....understand exactly how you feel. We just lost our Luna day before yesterday, so it's still so fresh and rough right now. Bless you and know that Daisy is running free and easy watching over you....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

wildwolf60 said:


> So sorry for your loss....understand exactly how you feel. We just lost our Luna day before yesterday, so it's still so fresh and rough right now. Bless you and know that Daisy is running free and easy watching over you....


thank you. My heart goes out to you with your loss. I like to think all of our pups at the bridge get together to play and share stories.Hang in there it does get better. Its just sometimes the most unexpected thing can bring tears.
Maggi


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

pyratemom said:


> So sorry you are still feeling the loss of your beloved Daisy. It does take time. Losing Pyrate in May was horrible and I still cry when I read these threads. Rest easy in knowing that she is running free and happy on the other side of the bridge waiting for that one day when she spots you and runs to you to be with you forever.


Thank you. I picture Daisy running around and playing and eating non diet food. Maybe she and Pyrate are telling stories to eAch other.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy sweetie its been a year and one month ,three weeks and two days since you left us. It took two girls to fill your paw prints and I thank you for helping to bring the sisters to us. Baby I miss you and on the one year anniversary of your leaving I was to tearful to be able to type. I am just starting to look at the puppy pictures without being in tears. Sweetie I miss you so much. Lucky is accepting the girls but he still misses you! If we say your name around him he starts looking around as if he's thinking its about time that girl showed up. I know you know we moved . You would have loved the new house and the pond. I would have needed a groomer on standby to get you cleaned up regularly as you would have been in the deep end every chance you got. I think you just might be telling that to the girls. Daisy you were mine from 8 weeks on and I know you can still hear me as I talk to you. Someday you and I will hug ,play and share a steak and celebrate our reunion. I'm sure you have made your rounds and have visited and played with all the pups that are at the bridge with you. I can see you all trading dumb pet parent stories and joking about how much smarter you all are then us. I'm going to close this cause the tears are coming and it took three glasses of wine to allow me to send you this message. I know your watching and please continue to keep an eye on us . I know I don't have to ask as that's just who you are. I know your strong, young and svelte just like when you and Blackie used to play and there is no virus or illness that can touch you. Take care baby till we meet again.

Mom & Lucky Too.


----------



## Bear GSD

This brought tears to my eyes. It made me think about how much I miss my sweet girl. It was a lovely tribute to Daisy, I'm sure she is looking down and smiling at the wonderful thing you did for Chevy and Thunder.
Big hugs to you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Bear GSD. Daisy was a true character, sweet and gentle and smart .The world's greatest counter thief. I find myself laughing at all the things she used to do. I hope our girls meet up there and trade stories and chew up some bones. There is something about dogs in general as our best friends but I think GSD put a lock on our hearts.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Its been two years and four days since you left us. I wanted to write another letter to you but couldnt due to tears.Honey your dad and I still miss you every day. Moving was so bittersweet as I think how you would have loved the fireplace and the pond. You would have both loved and hated the stairs. Your Dad's home off the road and you would have been a Daddy's girl 24/7. I think I would give about anything to feel your soft ears one more time. The girls are not you. Actually no one will ever be you .I know that you have a singular place in my heart and someday we will walk together again.Daisy I still feel your presence . Last night I felt a presence in the bedroom and a voice saying yeah three dogs on the floor but no one sleeps where I slept right next to you and I felt someone next to me.I think you sent the girls to help me move on and you made sure I'd stay dog busy w/ two old girls who needed a home.Thank you for sending them .I always knew your pawprints would be hard to fill.Your brother misses you still. He tries to head bump like you guys would do w/ the girls but they think he's crazy.He's gotten so much older this past year. I won't think about that now. Baby please continue to watch over us like I know you do. 
With all my heart 
Mom


----------



## pyratemom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Its been two years and four days since you left us. I wanted to write another letter to you but couldnt due to tears.Honey your dad and I still miss you every day. Moving was so bittersweet as I think how you would have loved the fireplace and the pond. You would have both loved and hated the stairs. Your Dad's home off the road and you would have been a Daddy's girl 24/7. I think I would give about anything to feel your soft ears one more time. The girls are not you. Actually no one will ever be you .I know that you have a singular place in my heart and someday we will walk together again.Daisy I still feel your presence . Last night I felt a presence in the bedroom and a voice saying yeah three dogs on the floor but no one sleeps where I slept right next to you and I felt someone next to me.I think you sent the girls to help me move on and you made sure I'd stay dog busy w/ two old girls who needed a home.Thank you for sending them .I always knew your pawprints would be hard to fill.Your brother misses you still. He tries to head bump like you guys would do w/ the girls but they think he's crazy.He's gotten so much older this past year. I won't think about that now. Baby please continue to watch over us like I know you do.
> With all my heart
> Mom


I loved your letter to Daisy. It makes me think of the way I still talk to Pyrate after just 2 years and 2 months that he has crossed the bridge. I'll never stop loving him or holding him in my heart. My Raina girl was lost for awhile without him and kept looking for him. She has finally accepted she is an "only dog child" now but she still will not play with the same toys she played with with Pyrate. His green dog he slept with still lies in the basket by the door where I keep leashes and other dog stuff. She never touches it. They do leave paw prints on our hearts and lives.


----------



## wyoung2153

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Its been two years and four days since you left us. I wanted to write another letter to you but couldnt due to tears.Honey your dad and I still miss you every day. Moving was so bittersweet as I think how you would have loved the fireplace and the pond. You would have both loved and hated the stairs. Your Dad's home off the road and you would have been a Daddy's girl 24/7. I think I would give about anything to feel your soft ears one more time. The girls are not you. Actually no one will ever be you .I know that you have a singular place in my heart and someday we will walk together again.Daisy I still feel your presence . Last night I felt a presence in the bedroom and a voice saying yeah three dogs on the floor but no one sleeps where I slept right next to you and I felt someone next to me.I think you sent the girls to help me move on and you made sure I'd stay dog busy w/ two old girls who needed a home.Thank you for sending them .I always knew your pawprints would be hard to fill.Your brother misses you still. He tries to head bump like you guys would do w/ the girls but they think he's crazy.He's gotten so much older this past year. I won't think about that now. Baby please continue to watch over us like I know you do.
> With all my heart
> Mom


I am not sure why I never saw the original thread when it was posted, but wow.. I think my office might think I'm crazy as tears stream down my face while I read this thread. 

Please know that Daisy is with you every single day watching out for you and sending you little gifts of light when you need it. I am sorry for your loss and I know it may not get easier, but know that so much love and happy thoughts are being sent your way..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Wyoung and Pryate's Mom for your kind words. I kind of think Daisy and Pyrate might just act as a welcoming committee for all the GSds when they cross the bridge. As for things not changing Daisy pink puppy is still in the toy basket in our upstairs hall. 

Didn't mean to make anyone cry I just needed to say outloud how much I miss her,

maggi


----------



## Loneforce

Sorry I missed this. It is hard to believe it has been that long already  God picked a flower and it was a Daisy... She is watching over your family daily and waiting for a reunion with her favorite people.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce said:


> Sorry I missed this. It is hard to believe it has been that long already  God picked a flower and it was a Daisy... She is watching over your family daily and waiting for a reunion with her favorite people.


 Thank you Loneforce.


----------



## wolfstraum

<<hugs>>>

Reading your letters to Daisy made me cry too.....for your missing Daisy....for my own Kougar and Cito and Kelsey and Kyra.....and for knowing that time is short for my own special girl....

They always remain in our hearts.....


Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

wolfstraum said:


> <<hugs>>>
> 
> Reading your letters to Daisy made me cry too.....for your missing Daisy....for my own Kougar and Cito and Kelsey and Kyra.....and for knowing that time is short for my own special girl....
> 
> They always remain in our hearts.....
> 
> 
> Lee


Lee I think its one of the reasons I love this forum is that everyone here understands that these beautiful creatures are gifted to us for such a short time and that each one who crosses the bridge leaves a huge hole. This is about the only place where people don't think I'm crazy b/c I still tear up over Daisy. I'm too the point where most of the time I can remember her antics and shenanigans and laugh but right now its just hard again.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

:hugs:


----------



## GSDLoverII

I'm right there with you.
XOXO


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Jean and GSD LoverII. I know everyone here feels this. Each dog is different but truly specail.


----------



## Alice13

I am so sorry for your loss. It definitely isn't easy no matter how many years go by. I am sure Daisy misses you just as much as you miss her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Daisy was just as blessed to have you as you were to have her. The pain never really goes away, it just softens a bit and the memories make us smile instead of cry. 

Big hugs to you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lilie and Alice thank you so much. most of the tim e i can tell daisy stories and my husband and I say Oh man Daisy would have loved this.But at times like this past week it still really really hurts. However this place has always helped me remember her.


----------



## Zeeva

Don't be sad 'mom'...Daisy is happy. She doesn't miss you because she sees you and she wants you to be happy. I mean she misses your caress and your physical presence. But she sees you 'mom'! Be happy for her sake!

<3


----------



## readaboutdogs

Oh I know how you feel. I see by how you write how much you loved her. I came across these two quotes just this week. 
The greatest gift you can give someone is your time.
Because when you give your time,
You are giving a portion of your life
That you will never get back.
And then this one:
God will never leave you empty.
He will replace everything you lost.
If He asks you to put something down, 
It's because He wants you to pick up
Something greater.


----------



## jafo220

I share these lyrics when I come across these threads, as you and others I've lost friends also. These lyrics are from a song I came across after loosing Rocky, my last GSD. Know that I know your pain, and your loss. You have my deepest sympathies.

"Ascend may you find no resistance
Know that you made such a difference
All you leave behind will live to the end
The cycle of suffering goes on
But memories of you stay strong
Someday I too will fly and find you again"

"Let the wind carry you home
Blackbird fly away
May you never be broken again"

Big lump in my throat right now as I re-read the lyrics. It's the song I listen to when he crosses my mind. Which is quite often.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jafo220 and Readaboutdogs thank you. The lyrics to the song are beautiful and true. 
Zeeva I know she is in a better place however sometimes it just hurts.


----------

